# Procare 4-3-0 Organic Fertilizer



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

Looking to add some organic matter to my newly seeded yukon and cant find milo to save my life and dont want to use Ringer yet as I want to phosphorous to keep developing the roots.
So in searching Lowes sells the Procare, looks like a typical clone of milo, anyone used it and had decent success?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Appears to be along the same lines as Milo with 2% less N. I would think it works just as well as Milo. There's been lots of localized versions rolling out lately. Some members have been able to buy truck loads of it directly from the source super cheap.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Doesn't seem to be a great deal to me. Milo is only dollar or two more where I live and has more N and Fe for the same bag size and coverage area.


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

quattljl said:


> Doesn't seem to be a great deal to me. Milo is only dollar or two more where I live and has more N and Fe for the same bag size and coverage area.


So if you read my post, I stated i cant get my hands on Milo and to see if anyone used it. So guessing you have not used it so thanks for responding to my post.


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> Appears to be along the same lines as Milo with 2% less N. I would think it works just as well as Milo. There's been lots of localized versions rolling out lately. Some members have been able to buy truck loads of it directly from the source super cheap.


Sounds good, wish I knew those people!!!


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I saw this in my Lowe's too. I think it has less iron than Milo as well. It listed other micronutrients on the label though. Probably works as well as Milo give or take.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

cousineau18 said:


> So if you read my post, I stated i cant get my hands on Milo and to see if anyone used it. So guessing you have not used it so thanks for responding to my post.


No I have not used it but fert is fert. Your lawn doesn't care which brand of fertilizer you use, only that it gets N, P, and K. That being said, if it's all you can get for an organic fert, buy it. It's organic so you aren't going to hurt anything putting it down.

You were the one that referenced Milo as your basis for comparison so I was just breaking down the cost (for my area) between the two and offering my thoughts. Bag rate for Milo works out to about $7.78/lb of N. Bag rate for this Procare product is $9/lb of N. Milo is already pretty expensive per app imo and the Procare is even more. What I was getting at with my previous post was that I would look for another fert option based on the cost comparison, not "Procare sucks, buy Milo."


----------

